# Radjacke für den Winter



## _crone_ (13. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer guten und günstigen Radjacke, die man auch bei Temperaturen von unter Null Grad tragen kann, ohne das man erfriert...

Bisher war ich eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden mit Nalini und darum hab ich diese hier im Blick
http://www.radsportbekleidung.com/f...cke-diamante-schiefergrau.html?_artperpage=50

Was würdet ihr sagen oder könnt ihr andere Jacken empfehlen?

Ich möchte im Januar bei http://www.egmondpieregmond.nl/ mitfahren und das sollte die Jacke schon mitmachen 

Ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge...

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## norman68 (13. September 2010)

Kommt schon mal stark auf dich an wie stark das dein Kälteempfinden ist. Der eine fährt nur mit Trikot da hat der andere schon die Langarmjacke an. Ich fahr z.B. von Gore die Tool 2 mit Thermounterhemd Langarm und Kurzarmtrikot bei -10° ohne zu frieren für 2 Stunden. Wie die Jacke aus deinem Link ist weis ich nicht hatte diese noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (13. September 2010)

Mavic Inferno solltest du dir auch mal anschauen. Ich habe das Vorgängermodell (von Shimano noch) und bin hochzufrieden. Geniale Passform, schöne Gimmicks, klasse verarbeitet, schöner Stoff.


----------



## Jockelmatz (13. September 2010)

Mavic ist gut durchdacht und hervorragend verarbeitet.

Diese hier von Pearl Izumi habe ich seit 2 Jahren, die kann ich auch absolut empfehlen, der Rücken ist durchlässig genug, um nicht im eigenen Saft zu garen, sehr gutes Klima!
http://www.active-out.eu/products/de/Radsport/Fahrradbekleidung/


----------



## Libtech (13. September 2010)

Die Inferno, Pearli oder ggf. die Gore Phantom. Ist zwar nicht gefüttert aber mit angerautem Langarmtrikot + langem Funktionsunterhemd drunter geht da Einiges. Ich fahre das bis -5/-10°C. Die Gore Phantom hat einen Windstopper (Front/Armen), der mittlere Teil des Rückens nicht, so dass der "Dampf" gut entweichen kann.


----------



## dubbel (14. September 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Mavic Inferno solltest du dir auch mal anschauen. Ich habe das Vorgängermodell (von Shimano noch) ...


was hat die mavic inferno mit shimano zu tun?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





inwiefern "vorgänger"?


----------



## iceberry (14. September 2010)

Also wenn es mir zu kalt wird behelfe ich mir mit:
- Funtionsunterhemd
- Trikot (evtl auch Langarm)
- Windstopper-Jacke (Gore N2S Phantom Plus II)
- Regenjacke (Löffler Colibri)

Diese Zwiebelmode hält mich bis ca -6°C warm (wenn man in Bewegung bleibt).
Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach, dass die Körperfeuchtigkeit (Schweiß) durch das Material von der Haut weg transportiert wird. Je trockener die Haut, desto wärmer!
Mit guter Funktionswäsche sollte das auch hinhauen.


Bevor ich hier gemeldet werde:
NATÜRLICH HABE ICH UNTENRUM AUCH ETWAS AN!!!!
(Thermoflausch-Trägerhose) Aber danach ist hier nicht gefragt! ;-)


----------



## Al_Borland (14. September 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> was hat die mavic inferno mit shimano zu tun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, meinte Adidas (ich verwechsle die beiden Firmen ständig. Gerade schon wieder!  ...). Die haben nämlich ihre Radbekleidungssparte vor einiger Zeit eingestellt. Die Palette (Schuhe, Hosen, Trikots, Jacken etc.) wurde nahezu komplett von Mavic übernommen und weiterentwickelt.
Ja, und der Vorgänger der Mavic Inferno war die Adidas Adistar Blizzard.


----------



## dubbel (14. September 2010)

ahso.


----------



## _crone_ (14. September 2010)

Danke für die vielen Tips 
Aber die Mavic Inferno ist mir zu teuer ( 199 Euro... )...
Die Pearl Inzumi find ich net schlecht und M ist eigentlich auch meine Größe...

@ Jockelmatz: Wie bist du gebaut und welche Größe trägst du? Fällt die eher groß oder eher klein aus? Will ja auch kein Windfang sein 

Hab hier bei Stadler diese hier entdeckt, hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rken=Loeffler&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## petergensfeld (14. September 2010)

Hallo Sebastian,

ich bin auch großer Fan von den Nalini-Teilen. Selbst die Basic-Serie ist vom Schnitt und von der Verarbeitung richtig klasse, für das Geld dürfte es schwer werden, was Besseres zu finden. Ich habe die hier, also eine Nummer dünner. Solange noch Plus-Grade herrschen, reicht sie mir (mit Langarm-Trikot + Unterhemd), die dickere von Dir im Ausgangsposting ausgewählte würde daher sicher auch Minustemperaturen standhalten.
Die Nalini-Sachen sind allerdings meist ziemlich eng geschnitten, was mir bei knapp 1,90m und 78kg entgegen kommt - ich weiß ja nicht, wie Du gebaut bist.

EDIT: Muss mich korrigieren, bei meiner handelt es sich um diese - die Ärmel sind abnehmbar. Weiß nicht, ob es sonst Unterschiede gibt.

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. September 2010)

Ich trage ab -10°C:

- x-beliebiges Funktionsunterhemd
- Eisbär Skipulli (von Opa geerbt, gibt es so nicht mehr)
- Platzangst Softride Jacke

Die Inferno schaut toll aus, wäre mir aber auch zu teuter.


----------



## Jockelmatz (14. September 2010)

@ crone,  habe Gr. XL bei 180cm Körpergrösse (und etwas viel auf den Rippen)  Das Material an der Pearli ist sehr flexibel, die Passform dürfte also kein Problem machen und flattern ist garnicht!

aber mit der Nalini machst Du auch nichts falsch, sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis.

Die Jacke aus Deinem link (Löffler) würde ich zumindest für den Winter nie kaufen - Netzfutter ist ja schnatterkalt


----------



## _crone_ (14. September 2010)

Super 

Ich bin 1,72 groß und wiege 66kg 

Hab mir jetzt einfach mal die Nalini aus meinem Eingangspost und die Pearl Izumi, welche lustiger Weise wirklich die letzte war, bestellt und gucke jetzt einfach, welche am besten passt. Die andere wird dann zurück geschickt.


Darf man solche Jacken eigentlich ganz normal waschen oder muss ich da auf irgendwas achten um die Membranen nicht zu beschädigen?


----------



## Jockelmatz (14. September 2010)

Die Pearli wird lt. Waschzettel bei 30° gewaschen, ganz normal mit Feinwaschmittel, wie Trikots etc


----------



## Stompy (24. September 2010)

Hm, ich fahr eigentlich auch im Winter die gleiche Windstopper Jacke wie sonst auch immer. Packe nur mehr Schichten drunter. Also Funktionsunterhemd, Langarmtrikot, Fleecepulli. Geht prima.


----------



## log11 (26. September 2010)

Dann hänge ich mich mal mit meiner Frage hier mit dran. Auch ich suche eine Radljacke für die Übergangszeit und auch für den Winter.
Frage. Der Unterschied zwischen der Nalini Quarzo und der Nalini Thermojacke Diamanite ist doch nur, das die letzter eine Fleece Innenseite hat, oder?
http://www.radsportbekleidung.com/n...tperpage=50&listorderby=oxprice&listorder=asc

http://www.radsportbekleidung.com/n...tperpage=50&listorderby=oxprice&listorder=asc

Und worin unterscheiden sich die zwei Jacken von der Nalini Pirite?

Preis/Leistung scheint bei den Jacken ja Top zu sein. Ich bin 1,81m mit 68kg. Ist da bei den Nalini Jacke die M ausreichend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (27. September 2010)

Hmm, scheinbar istr Nalini hier doch nicht so stark vertreten.
Was ist denn von der Salewa Cultex SFS Softshell als Radjacke zu halten?

http://sport-stephan.de/shop2008/product_info.php?products_id=1904&ref=2

Die Form gefällt mir sehr gut und auch sonst schön unauffällig. Leider gibt es 0 Infos zur Atmungsaktivität. Interessant wäre, wie die sich gerade bei tieferen Temp. gegen die Nalini Diamante Thermo schlägt.


----------



## michahi (29. September 2010)

log11 schrieb:


> Hmm, scheinbar istr Nalini hier doch nicht so stark vertreten.
> Was ist denn von der Salewa Cultex SFS Softshell als Radjacke zu halten?
> 
> http://sport-stephan.de/shop2008/product_info.php?products_id=1904&ref=2
> ...



Hallo,

wenns hilft ich Fahre ne Vaude Posta Jacket .

Gut sind Lüftungschlitze (mit Reißverschluss) unter den Armen und Windstopper vorne.

Ich mag das Nalini BASE Zeug auch, habe aber in den Fall zwischen Gore und Vaude geschwankt.


----------



## log11 (29. September 2010)

Ja die Vaude sieht gut aus. Winddicht und mit Belüftungsmöglichkeit unter den Armen.
Da die Frauen und Männerjacke sich otisch scheinbar nicht unterscheidet....könnte man ja beid em guten Angebot zuschlagen.

http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/PSM/140-1-2459?aid=psm

Dürfte mir passen da ich mit 1,81m und 68kg recht schmal gebaut bin.


----------



## michahi (30. September 2010)

log11 schrieb:


> Ja die Vaude sieht gut aus. Winddicht und mit Belüftungsmöglichkeit unter den Armen.
> Da die Frauen und Männerjacke sich otisch scheinbar nicht unterscheidet....könnte man ja beid em guten Angebot zuschlagen.
> 
> http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/PSM/140-1-2459?aid=psm
> ...



Das Frauenmodell ist deutlich Tailliert auch wenn auf den ersten blick nicht sichtbar.


----------



## log11 (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen folgenden Modellen und kann mich schwer entscheiden.

Vaude Wintry Jacket
http://www.kecksport.com/a-3147/?ReferrerID=9

Icepeak Spicer
http://www.golfundguenstig.de/Nach-Lieferant/IcePeak/IcePeak-Softshelljacke-Spicer-schwarz.html

Von den reinen Daten müsste die Icepeak ja sogar besser sein. 10000mm Wassersäule und 5000 Dampfdurchlässigkeit.
Wobei mir unklar ist wie man bei einer Softshell eine so hohe Wasserdichtigkeit erreicht.
Welche der beiden Jacken ist denn die bessere Wahl fürs späherbstliche/winterliche Biken und auch Wandern?


----------



## polo (1. Oktober 2010)

log11 schrieb:


> Von den reinen Daten müsste die Icepeak ja sogar besser sein. 10000mm Wassersäule und 5000 Dampfdurchlässigkeit.


das ist nur "besser", wenn du eine regenjacke suchst. die vaude läßt vermutlich mehr an dampf durch. 5000gr/m²/24h ist als laborwert schon ziemlich bescheiden.


log11 schrieb:


> Wobei mir unklar ist wie man bei einer Softshell eine so hohe Wasserdichtigkeit erreicht.


indem man die nähte abklebt. ist aber alles keine softshell.


log11 schrieb:


> Welche der beiden Jacken ist denn die bessere Wahl fürs späherbstliche/winterliche Biken und auch Wandern?


m.e. weder noch. wenn du nicht sehr windempfindlich bist, dann würde ich eher die vaudejacken aus dem 80er material angucken.


----------



## log11 (1. Oktober 2010)

Warum das 80iger Material? Weil es dann mehr Dampf durchlässt?
Die Icepike Spicer ist aber angeblich ne Softshell. Und Vaude gibt "vorsorglich schonmal garkeine Dampfdurchlässigkeit bei der Wintry an. Finde ich schade.


----------



## polo (1. Oktober 2010)

die können das nennen, wie sie wollen - eine jacke mit membran ist keine softshell. das andere vaude material ist sicherlich deutlich dampfdurchlässiger, weil keine membran; läßt aber eben etwas wind durch.


----------



## log11 (1. Oktober 2010)

Wobei ich mich gerade etwas schwer tue eine Vaude mit Windproof 80 zu finden, die etwas dicker gefüttert ist (mit Fleece).
Soweit ich erkennen kann haben nur die 
Men's Oswego Jacket
Men's Hueco Jacket II 
Men's Belize Jacket II
Windproof80.


----------



## polo (1. Oktober 2010)

die letzten beiden sind mit >600g sicherlich gefüttert. ich würde aber eine dünnere/leichtere nehmen, die du mit warmtrikot/mikrofleece/sonstiges drunter im winter, aber auch bei höheren temperaturen benutzen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (1. Oktober 2010)

Ja wenn es darum geht etwas dünnes atmungsaktives zu kaufen, dann kann man ja auch sowas nehmen:

http://www.mctrek.de/yeahshop/shop/detail.php4?artnr=4011720&nval=Jack-Wolfskin-Latitude-Jacke

http://www.mctrek.de/yeahshop/shop/detail.php4?artnr=4008600&nval=x

Wenn man dann noch nen Klima Langarmtrikot drunterpakt ist man sicher auch ganz gut gerüstet....oder?


----------



## TitusLE (1. Oktober 2010)

log11 schrieb:


> Ja wenn es darum geht etwas dünnes atmungsaktives zu kaufen, dann kann man ja auch sowas nehmen:
> 
> http://www.mctrek.de/yeahshop/shop/detail.php4?artnr=4011720&nval=Jack-Wolfskin-Latitude-Jacke
> 
> ...



Jack Wolfskin? pfui!


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Oktober 2010)

Den Verein meide ich auch wie die Pest. Gibt Gott sei Dank genügend Alternativen. Und die Leute, die mir mit ner Pfote auf der Kleidung begegnen, die werden ganz böse angeschaut.


----------



## TitusLE (1. Oktober 2010)

Da hast du aber viel zu tun. Mittlerweile rennt doch jeder Depp damit rum.
Ich gehöre sogar auch dazu. Habe die Sachen aber vor Jahren gekauft, als das noch nicht die Hip-Marke war. Jetzt kommt mir nichts mehr davon ins Haus. 



Al_Borland schrieb:


> Den Verein meide ich auch wie die Pest. Gibt Gott sei Dank genügend Alternativen. Und die Leute, die mir mit ner Pfote auf der Kleidung begegnen, die werden ganz böse angeschaut.


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab auch jeden Abend zu tun, die Krämpfe aus dem Gesicht zu massieren.


----------



## anderson (1. Oktober 2010)

Sozialkundelehrerklamotten ohne ernsthafte Outdooreignung, die dazu auch noch gräßlich und sackich -jedenfalls nicht sprotlich- aussehen und sind.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab vor 8-9 Jahren mal nen Fleece von JackWolfskin gekauft, der wurde hunderte Male angezogen und taugt immernoch fÃ¼r jegliche sportliche BetÃ¤tigung im Winter, ganz im Gegensatz zu einem doppelt so teurem Mammut Fleece der schon nach ein paar Tagen angefangen hat sich aufzulÃ¶sen... nur mal so btw. 

Im Ã¼brigen suche ich auch eine Jacke fÃ¼r den Winter, die Nalini Basic Radjacke Quarzo schaut fÃ¼r mich recht interessant aus, gibts dazu keine Erfahrungen? FÃ¤nde den Preis mit 50â¬ recht interessant, habe keine Lust eine teure Jacke im Winter einzusauen, bei dem schlammigen Waldboden schaut die eh nach 5 Minuten aus wie sau


----------



## geländesportler (2. Oktober 2010)

hallo hat schon jemand erfahrung mit shimano windflex gold? sieht vom schnitt gut aus


----------



## iceberry (3. Oktober 2010)

Mal so eine kleine frage am rande von mir anscheinend unwissenden:

warum ist eigendlich der hersteller mit der pfote drauf so sehr geächtet und verpönt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K-J (3. Oktober 2010)

Weil in Deutschland jede Gruppe immer einen braucht auf dem man zumindest geistig und verbal runtrampeln kann


----------



## iceberry (3. Oktober 2010)

ok.
das wäre ein grund!
einen wirklichen grund gibt es also nicht?!

aber wie wäre es mit den heinis, die vergeblich versuchen, ölkanister für kettensägen und jagermeisterflaschen im wald anzupflanzen? ich meine die leute, die dann mit auto und anhänger voll holz mit ca 50km/h selbst eine waldautobahn gefährlicher machen als eine landstraße ohne radweg im berufsverkehr.


----------



## K-J (3. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt halt--wie bei anderen Herstellern auch eine breite Produktpalette. Das heisst, dass auch die "untere Mittelkaufschicht" bedient wird.

Dass nun zum Beispiel ne Kombijacke für 200,- ne andere Qualität hat als eine für 400,- oder gar 600,- sollte eigentlich jedem einleuchten.

So iss halt auch die Qualität von Outdooreinsatz in der Shoppingmeile bis zum Geländeeinsatz alles dabei .....andere bieten nur letzteres an....

Wenn man also mit seiner Shopping-Outdoorjacke im Geländeeinsatz Probleme bekommt...liegt ss an fehlender..oder schlechter Beratung


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Oktober 2010)

Das stimmt.. für Wanderklamotten hab ich nen Lieblingsladen in der Gegend.. da sind die Sachen zwar relativ teuer, dafür wird überwiegend gute Qualität verkauft und die Beratung ist spitze.. ich kauf mir lieber 1x was ordentliches und habs dann viele Jahre lang anstatt alle 2-3 Jahre nen neuen Mist


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Oktober 2010)

iceberry schrieb:


> Mal so eine kleine frage am rande von mir anscheinend unwissenden:
> 
> warum ist eigendlich der hersteller mit der pfote drauf so sehr geächtet und verpönt?



http://www.markenmagazin.de/abmahnung-jack-wolfskin-tatzen-logo/

http://www.logolook.de/2009/09/jack-wolfskin-logo-na-wem-gehort-denn-jetzt-die-tatze/


----------



## TitusLE (3. Oktober 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> http://www.markenmagazin.de/abmahnung-jack-wolfskin-tatzen-logo/
> 
> http://www.logolook.de/2009/09/jack-wolfskin-logo-na-wem-gehort-denn-jetzt-die-tatze/



Ich denke auch, dass es eher darum geht.
Abgesehen davon, sehe ich gar nicht, dass auf J.W. verbal rumgetrampelt wird. Die Klamotten trägt, wie schon gesagt, nahezu jeder, weil sie derzeit einfach megain sind. Die allermeisten Leute dürfte die Qualität nicht ausschlaggebend sein.
Aber sind wir jetzt nicht arg OT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceberry (4. Oktober 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> http://www.markenmagazin.de/abmahnung-jack-wolfskin-tatzen-logo/
> 
> http://www.logolook.de/2009/09/jack-wolfskin-logo-na-wem-gehort-denn-jetzt-die-tatze/



Aha! Da kommen wir der Sache doch schon näher!
Also ist es eine Protestreaktion gegen das Vorgehen einer Marke gegenüber einem "Trittbrettfahrer", der aus der Ähnlichkeit eines Logos Profit schlagen möchte. 


Das eine z.B. Gore-Tex-Membran mehr taugt, als eine Sympatex o.Ä. ist mir auch aus eigener Erfahrung klar und somit von mir auch bevorzugt. 
Allerdings sollte man es doch auch in der Relation sehen. Nicht jeder, der sich eine Regenjacke kauft, möchte auch eine Weltumrundung zu Fuß, per Rad oder im Paddelboot machen. Meiner Meinung nach stimmt bei Wolfskin wenigstens das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. 
Für Spaziergänge oder um mit dem Hund Gassi zu gehen brauche ich nun wirklich keine Alleskönner-Ultraleicht-GoreTex-Haglöfs-Fjällräven-Sonstwas-600Euro-Jacke.
Es bedarf meiner Meinung nach auch keiner Notwendigkeit sich einen Bentley anzuschaffen, um täglich zur Arbeit zu kommen. 

Hmmm...


Entschuldigt bitte dieses OT...
Aber das Thema kam desöfteren schon in anderen Freds auf.

Naja... 
Da fragt man sich, wie es der Heckmair und der Stanciu ohne Carbon-Fully
über die Alpen geschafft haben oder der Trenker überlebt hat ohne High-Tech Ausrüstung. 
Denn nur wer teuer einkauft und Sachen benutzt, die sich andere nicht leisten können, nur der schafft etwas! Supi! 

So, genug OT... deswegen schaue ich kein Fernsehen mehr - zuviel Hetzte und Dummgeschwafel!


----------



## TitusLE (4. Oktober 2010)

Hm, scheint, als müssten wir das OT doch noch etwas weiterspinnen, da ich hier keine Antwort schuldig bleiben möchte.
Du verquickst jetzt aber zwei Sachen.
Zum Einen das Thema Qualität und Funktionalität der Sachen. Und dagegen wurde hier im Thread nichts, oder eher fast nichts gesagt außer von mir einmal eine Aussage, die aber genau mit deiner übereinstimmt.
Zum anderen die Abmahngeschichte. Und da stimme ich nicht mit dir überein, dass jemand als Trittbrettfahrer Profit aus der Ähnlichkeit zu dem Logo schlagen wollte. Dazu waren die abgemahnten Sachen thematisch viel zu weit von J.W. entfernt und die Logos IMHO auch nicht ähnlich genug. Deshalb fand ich die Reaktion seitens J.W. doch reichlich überzogen.

Punkt eins ist sicherlich kein Grund, J.W. zu meiden. Punkt zwei für mich - in Kombination mit der Tatsache, dass man in keinen Bus steigen kann, ohne dass man von mindestens drei Wolfspfotenlogos angestrahlt wird - dann schon.

Gruß
Marco



iceberry schrieb:


> Aha! Da kommen wir der Sache doch schon näher!
> Also ist es eine Protestreaktion gegen das Vorgehen einer Marke gegenüber einem "Trittbrettfahrer", der aus der Ähnlichkeit eines Logos Profit schlagen möchte.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## patrick78 (4. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Im übrigen suche ich auch eine Jacke für den Winter, die Nalini Basic Radjacke Quarzo schaut für mich recht interessant aus, gibts dazu keine Erfahrungen? Fände den Preis mit 50 recht interessant, habe keine Lust eine teure Jacke im Winter einzusauen, bei dem schlammigen Waldboden schaut die eh nach 5 Minuten aus wie sau



so gehts mir auch....

wenn ich mir allerding die nalini quarzo anschaue:
http://www.nalini.com/dettaglio-EN.asp?c=2&id=508&sc=2
dann sieht das eher nach normaler jacke und nicht nach winter jacke aus.

hatt denn niemand nen kleinen insider-tipp mit ner jacke, für >80 die
man in der kalten jahreszeit (also bis ca. 0°) fahren kann?

grüße
patrick


----------



## TitusLE (4. Oktober 2010)

>80  sollte es doch haufenweise geben.
Oder meinst du <80 ? Bei boc24.de gibt's doch Mavic-Jacken zu guten Konditionen. Die Espoir sollte deine Anforderungen eigentlich erfüllen.

Gruß
Marco



patrick78 schrieb:


> so gehts mir auch....
> 
> wenn ich mir allerding die nalini quarzo anschaue:
> http://www.nalini.com/dettaglio-EN.asp?c=2&id=508&sc=2
> ...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Softshell Jacke und bin nun auf die Mavic Equipe gestoßen: http://www.mavic.com/de/product/bekleidung/westen/jacken/Men/Equipe-Jacket

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der Jacke sammeln können?

Ich suche eine für die kalte Jahreszeit ausreichend warme Jacke, die zudem winddicht und atmungsaktiv ist. 

Meine momentan getragene Rotwild Softshell Jacke überzeugt mich nicht 100%ig, vor allem was Winddichtigkeit angeht.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## patrick78 (6. Oktober 2010)

und vor allem wie fallen die espoire und die equipe von der größe her aus`?

kann man sie in der normalen größe nehmen, weil sie wirkich sehr warm sind oder lieber ne nummer größer, damit man was drunter ziehen kann?

gruss
patrick


----------



## TitusLE (6. Oktober 2010)

Sehr warm ist wohl wie immer Ansichtssache.
Ich bin gestern mit Langarmtrikot und Windjacke gefahren (zugegeben, war schon sehr warm), andere in kurzen Trikots.
Ich habe eine Espoire und ich bekomme ein bis zwei dünnere Lagen auf jeden Fall noch drunter. Mit der dickeren Fleecejacke sah ich dann aber aus wie ein Michelin-Männchen, das kannste vergessen.

Gruß
Marco



patrick78 schrieb:


> und vor allem wie fallen die espoire und die equipe von der größe her aus`?
> 
> kann man sie in der normalen größe nehmen, weil sie wirkich sehr warm sind oder lieber ne nummer größer, damit man was drunter ziehen kann?
> 
> ...


----------



## patrick78 (6. Oktober 2010)

und was ist mit dieser hier?
https://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/sto...HgY8Ow6bKQ2TpRuUwnQG/rw&ddkey=https:ClickInfo

bicycles noale? sieht nicht so aus, als wenn sie hinten länger geschnitten wäre.
ist das egtl. "pflicht" für ne gescheite winter-bike-jacke??

komm mir grad voll vor wie der ober-noob ;-)


----------



## Oceansize (6. Oktober 2010)

patrick78 schrieb:


> hatt denn niemand nen kleinen insider-tipp mit ner jacke, fÃ¼r >80â¬ die
> man in der kalten jahreszeit (also bis ca. 0Â°) fahren kann?
> 
> grÃ¼Ãe
> patrick



Morgen.

Hab mir vor ein paar Wochen ne Gore Tool III gegÃ¶nnt, die momentan hauptsÃ¤chlich morgens beim in-die-Arbeit-radeln im Einsatz ist. Hab die bisher bei bis zu 4Â° (kÃ¤lter war's um kurz nach 6 noch nicht) immer nur mit nem kurzen Trikot drunter gefahren, und mir wird nach 10 Minuten trotzdem bockwarm in dem Ding  Meiner Erfahrung nach schliessen sich winddicht und atmungsaktiv einfach gegenseitig aus...

Find die Jacke trotzdem super angenehm und bequem zu tragen, da lÃ¤sst sich auch der Preis verschmerzen 



patrick78 schrieb:


> und vor allem wie fallen die espoire und die equipe von der grÃ¶Ãe her aus`?
> 
> kann man sie in der normalen grÃ¶Ãe nehmen, weil sie wirkich sehr warm sind oder lieber ne nummer grÃ¶Ãer, damit man was drunter ziehen kann?



Ich hab ne Mavic Sprint Regenjacke und die fÃ¤llt so klein aus (franzÃ¶sische GrÃ¶Ãe halt), dass ich bei meinen KÃ¶rpermaÃen (174, 75 kg) ne XL nehmen musste, weil die L viel zu klein war, und sogar die sitzt jetzt recht eng. Ich wÃ¼rd also grad bei Mavic und Nalini eher grÃ¶Ãer kaufen.


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Oktober 2010)

patrick78 schrieb:


> ... ist das egtl. "pflicht" für ne gescheite winter-bike-jacke??


 Tja, was heißt Pflicht? Die Einen finden es klasse, dass der Hintern bedeckt ist, weil er erstens warm bleibt und Dreckspritzer an der Jacke hängen bleiben. Die Anderen finden es unangenehm, sich jedes Mal beim Hinsetzen auf die Jacke zu pflanzen.
Ich für meinen Teil fahre lieber mit Latz am Ar$ch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceberry (6. Oktober 2010)

Oceansize schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach schliessen sich winddicht und atmungsaktiv einfach gegenseitig aus...



Habe letzten Freitag bei einem kleinen Night-Ride die Atmung meiner Regenjacke (Löffler Colibri) sehen können. Bei einem kurzen Stopp leuchtete ich mit meinem Helmspot über meinen ausgestreckten Arm, der ziemlich heftig am Dampfen war! Der sichtbare Beweis, dass der Körperdampf nach außen gedrückt wurde! Denn Atmung bei Kleidung heißt ja nicht, dass frische Luft rein, sondern die feuchte Luft raus gelangt.
Wind und Regen bleiben bei der Jacke auch außerhalb.

Btw:  
Generell gilt aber, wenn es extrem regnet und sich somit ein "Wasserfilm" auf der Jacke bildet, sind den Poren damit die Grenzen gesetzt und die Funktion ist begrenzt. Übertrieben gesagt: Unter Wasser kann auch die tollste Funktionsjacke nicht atmen.


----------



## tvaellen (6. Oktober 2010)

den "Poren" sind so oder so Grenzen gesetzt, nicht nur bei extremen Regen. Auch das neueste Super-duper Goretex ist immer noch weit entfernt vom Atmungsvermögen der menschlichen Haut. Daher: wenn du richtig dampfst, ist auch die beste Jacke irgendwann nicht mehr in der Lagen, den gesamten Schweiß nach außen zu transportieren.


----------



## Oceansize (6. Oktober 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> den "Poren" sind so oder so Grenzen gesetzt, nicht nur bei extremen Regen. Auch das neueste Super-duper Goretex ist immer noch weit entfernt vom Atmungsvermögen der menschlichen Haut. Daher: wenn du richtig dampfst, ist auch die beste Jacke irgendwann nicht mehr in der Lagen, den gesamten Schweiß nach außen zu transportieren.



Genau das meinte ich damit. Vor allem bei Windstopper Softshells...einerseits soll von draussen kein kalter Wind rein, aber die warme Luft von innen raus. Das kann ja irgendwo nur bedingt funktionieren.

Wenn ich z.B. morgens an ner Ampel anhalten muss, dann beschlägt mir erstmal die Brille, weil die ganze Wärme, die unter der Jacke angestaut ist, aus'm Kragen rausdampft


----------



## iceberry (6. Oktober 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> wenn du richtig dampfst, ist auch die beste Jacke irgendwann nicht mehr in der Lagen, den gesamten Schweiß nach außen zu transportieren.



*Dem stimme ich zu.* 
Den gesamten Schweiß auf keinen Fall.
Natürlich komme auch ich nicht furztrocken von meinen Touren zurück.
Doch relativ betrachtet funzt das Zeugs schon. Das eine mehr und das andere weniger.

Aber ich erinnere mich, als ich vor Jahren das erste mal bei Regen von der Arbeit mit dem Rad nach Hause musste und damals nur solch "Gummi-Regenzeugs" mit hatte. Das hielt wahrscheinlich schon den Regen weg, allerdings war ich drunter mindestens genauso nass wie die Pfützen, durch die ich fuhr.


----------



## dubbel (6. Oktober 2010)

Oceansize schrieb:


> Vor allem bei Windstopper Softshells...einerseits soll von draussen kein kalter Wind rein, aber die warme Luft von innen raus. Das kann ja irgendwo nur bedingt funktionieren.


so soll's ja auch nicht funktionieren. 
die luft bleibt, wo sie ist, aber der wasserdampf soll raus.


----------



## Oceansize (6. Oktober 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> so soll's ja auch nicht funktionieren.
> die luft bleibt, wo sie ist, aber der wasserdampf soll raus.



Genau das hatte ich doch gesagt: 



Oceansize schrieb:


> [...]soll von draussen kein kalter Wind rein, aber die warme Luft von innen raus.


----------



## dubbel (6. Oktober 2010)

eben: luft nicht von innen raus. luft bleibt drin. wÃ¤rme bleibt drin.

erde wasser feuer luft. 

luft â  wasser. 

wasser, H2O, wasserdampf geht raus. 

warme luft nicht raus.


----------



## cubaser (8. Oktober 2010)

Würde das Endura Air Defense Jacket empfehlen 
Ist sehr günstig schön warm mit PitZips und die Windtex Membran ist besser als Windstopper.Sehr leicht und nicht so steif.

Ansonsten was universelles mit Windstopper und 1A Belüftungskonzept
das Schöffel Windchill Jacket oder Windchill Hoody


----------



## george1 (8. Dezember 2010)

Auf der Seite gibts momentan 50% auf ALLES*! Da ich auch noch ne Winterjacke suche hab ich mir da diese hier ausgeguckt. Hab allerdings keine Ahnung von der Sache, daher würde ich um eure Meinung dazu bitten bzw. Gegenvorschläge.

*Worldwide Free Shipping 

Grüße
george


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (8. Dezember 2010)

Zum Biken? Eher nicht. Die Jacke dürfte weder atmungsaktiv noch für die Radfahrposition (nach vorne gebeugt) geeignet sein.


----------



## SixOneOne (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Ich wollte nicht Extra noch ein neuen Beitrag eröffnen. 
Bin selber auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Jacke.

Mir gefällen die hier besonders:

Pearl Izumi Elite Softshell Jacket:
http://www.pearlizumi.com/publish/c...ride/apparel/6.-productCode-11131017.html#027

Mavic Inferno:
http://www.mavic.com/de/product/bekleidung/westen-jacken/Men/Inferno-Jacket

Was könnt ihr mir zu der Pearl Izumi hinsichtlich Temperaturbereich, Technik und Verarbeitung sagen? Die Jacke gibts leider keinem Laden hier bei uns. :-(


Gruß und Danke


----------



## Onze80 (12. Dezember 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> den "Poren" sind so oder so Grenzen gesetzt, nicht nur bei extremen Regen. Auch das neueste Super-duper Goretex ist immer noch weit entfernt vom Atmungsvermögen der menschlichen Haut. Daher: wenn du richtig dampfst, ist auch die beste Jacke irgendwann nicht mehr in der Lagen, den gesamten Schweiß nach außen zu transportieren.



Genau so ist es. Natürlich gibt es spürbare Qualitätsunterschiede... wenn ich z.B. die 12 Euro Aldi Jacke, die 50 Euro Softshell vom Sportscheck oder die 300 Euro Jacke von Haglöfs vergleiche. Aber im Endeffekt ist es wirklich so, dass man jede Jacke an die Grenzen bringt, wenn man entweder durch strömende Regen fährt oder aber bei sportlicher Belastung extrem rein schwitzt.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich die 300 Euro Jacke im Alltag trage und die 50 Euro zum biken... da fang ich so oder so zu schwitzen an, egal wie gut das Ding angeblich ist. Außerdem ist nicht so viel Geld kaputt, wenns mich doch mal damit legt.
Lediglich die Aldi Jacke vergammelt derzeit im Schrank, leider waren die 12 Euro genau 12 Euro zu viel...


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Dezember 2010)

@Sixoneone
in ner aktuellen bikebravo ging die gore tool III als testsieger und die vaude kuro als kauftipp hervor, vll interessieren die dich ja auch. finde die kuro fÃ¼r 120â¬ ist eigentlich ne gute sache. All zu viel geld wÃ¼rd ich fÃ¼r bikeklamotten nicht ausgeben, wenns einen mal schmeiÃt und die klamotte kaputt geht Ã¤rgert man sich nicht so sehr wie bei ner 300â¬ jacke.. wie schon onze80 gesagt hatte.


----------



## Rikus (12. Dezember 2010)

SixOneOne schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich wollte nicht Extra noch ein neuen Beitrag eröffnen.
> Bin selber auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Jacke.
> ...


 
...kann selbst nur was zur Inferno sagen - bin mit dieser Jacken sehr zufrieden, zu mal auch der Preis (zumindest bei der Roten stimmt) - die gibt es oftmals für 130  statt 200 . Sehr warm, gut platzierte Belüftungsöffnungen, langer Schnitt am Rücken sowie lange Arme sind für mich entscheidend gewesen. Mavic Klamotten fallen oft kleiner bzw. eng aus. Bei der Auswahl der Größe berücksichtigen - auf der Mavic Seite müßte es irgendwo eine ganz brauchbare Größentabelle geben.

Gruß
Rikus


----------



## Kronni (12. Dezember 2010)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen! 

Hab ne Inferno in rot und bin mehr als glücklich mit ihr! Bei eisigen Temperaturen, richtig miesem eisigem Wind, Schneefall und Graupel bei -7 Grad hatte ich lediglich ein outlast shirt drunter gehabt. Ausreichend warm ist sie! Gut belüftet dank der 4 Reißverschlüsse ( 2 am Unterarm und 2 seitlich am Oberkörper ) ist sie auch.
Die Integrierte Sturmhaube mit Lüftungslöchern an Mund (und Ohren) ist auch ganz nett, leider passt dann meine Uvex Brille nicht mehr so wie sie soll!

Die Verarbeitung ist prima! Macht nen super Eindruck... 

Ich denke mir aber auch, dass sie ab 8 Grad aufwärts unbrauchbar wird... Dann wirds mit Sicherheit viel zu warm. Aber das weiß man ja vorher wenn man sie sich kauft. Ich wollte ne Jacke für richtig kalte Temperaturen und die hab ich auch bekommen! Mit ner anderen Jacke hat man evtl nen breiteren Einsatzraum, braucht dann aber halt auch noch die entsprechende Schichten UNTER der Jacke und das kost ja auch wieder Geld... 

Ich empfehle die Jacke auf jeden Fall weiter wenns um Winterjacken zum Biken geht. 



EDIT
Zur Größe: Ich bin der typische Oberkörper "L" Träger. Habe diese Jacke in XL bestellt. Sie sitzt optimal bei mir... Sie ist vorne kurz und hinten (extrem) lang (verlängertes Rückenteil halt).
Ärmel sind auch schön lang und dank der "doppelten Stulpe" schließt sie wunderbar winddicht ab.


MfG
Kroni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rikus (12. Dezember 2010)

Kronni schrieb:


> EDIT
> Zur Größe: Ich bin der typische Oberkörper "L" Träger. Habe diese Jacke in XL bestellt. Sie sitzt optimal bei mir... Sie ist vorne kurz und hinten (extrem) lang (verlängertes Rückenteil halt).


 
Bei mir auch so - ist auch wichtig zu wissen, dass die Mavic Größenangaben immer "International" sind. Die deutschen Größen sind in der Regel eine Nr. kleiner.

Mavic Größe XL = L in Deutschland / UK / USA

Gruß
Rikus


----------



## Feuerstuhl (18. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob man die Platzangst Trailtech als Jacke für den Winter nehmen kann? Ist sie für niedrigere Temperaturen geeignet, oder friert man sich darin den Popo ab? 


Danke und Grüße


----------



## dre (18. November 2011)

Oceansize schrieb:


> ...Hab mir vor ein paar Wochen ne Gore Tool III gegönnt, die momentan hauptsächlich morgens beim in-die-Arbeit-radeln im Einsatz ist. Hab die bisher bei bis zu 4° (kälter war's um kurz nach 6 noch nicht) immer nur mit nem kurzen Trikot drunter gefahren, und mir wird nach 10 Minuten trotzdem bockwarm in dem Ding  Meiner Erfahrung nach schliessen sich winddicht und atmungsaktiv einfach gegenseitig aus...
> 
> Find die Jacke trotzdem super angenehm und bequem zu tragen, da lässt sich auch der Preis verschmerzen...



Für mich aktuell die beste Jacke. Fahre die Tool bei Minusgraden nur mit einem langen Craft-Unterhemd und gut ist´s. Über die Reißverschlüsse wird die "innere" Temperatur geregelt. Ich finde die Jacke sehr sehr angenehm. Sitz, Ärmel, Kragen, einfach alles sehr stimmig und angenehm zu tragen.
Würde ich immer wieder kaufen. Preis-Leistung top.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. November 2011)

Feuerstuhl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, ob man die Platzangst Trailtech als Jacke für den Winter nehmen kann? Ist sie für niedrigere Temperaturen geeignet, oder friert man sich darin den Popo ab?
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob es eine ähnliche ist wie ich sie habe, aber ich habe auch eine Platzangst Softshelljacke und diese taugt für den Winter eher nicht bis gar nicht. Ich bin zwar letztes Jahr damit komplett durch den Winter gefahren, aber dieses Jahr ist mir das Teil nicht mehr gut genug.. das Hauptproblem ist der nicht vorhandene Feuchtigkeitsabtransport, welcher mit Sicherheit auch mit dem weiten Schnitt zusammenhängt sowie die zu hohe Durchlässigkeit für den kalten Wind im Winter. Bis ca 10 Grad klappts noch gut, aber darunter.. 
Ich werde denke ich mal die Gore Tool probieren, die wird ja wirklich immer empfohlen und nahezu gehyped. Ich frage mich ob sie denn wirklich SO gut ist. Ich denke ich muss das einfach mal selbst testen.


----------



## Feuerstuhl (19. November 2011)

Dankeschön. Irgendwie habe ich das schon vermutet. 

An der Gore Tool bin ich auch hängengeblieben, man liest ja durchweg nur Gutes von dem Teil. 
Bald gibt's ja Weihnachtsgeld ...


----------



## Luckas (19. November 2011)

Die Tool II gibt bei h + s bikediscount noch für 139 Euro (jetzt nur noch in rot). 

Hab mir aktuell beim Stadler bei der 20% Aktion die Vaude Kuro für 96 Euro gekauft. 

Die Jacke ist meines Erachtens top. Einzig die etwas hakeligen Reissverschlüsse unter den Armen kann ich bemängeln.


----------



## smallwaverider (19. November 2011)

Feuerstuhl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, ob man die Platzangst Trailtech als Jacke für den Winter nehmen kann? Ist sie für niedrigere Temperaturen geeignet, oder friert man sich darin den Popo ab?
> 
> ...



Ich habe die letzten und diesen Winter für den Weg zur Arbeit getestet. Bis 5°C geht es gerade noch mit langer Funktionsunterwäsche und Wintertrikot. Wenn es kälter wird reicht sie mir nicht. Ich friere aber morgens beim Losfahren auch immer und habe mir jetzt für die Tage die Mavic Inferno gekauft.  Bei H&S war die gerade von 179,- auf 159,- runtergesetzt.


----------



## 27-Gang_Steve (19. November 2011)

Und wie iss die Inferno so?!


----------



## smallwaverider (19. November 2011)

Warm  Also die hält schon ziemlich warm, da darf man nicht zu viel drunterziehen. Allerdings kommen die richtigen kalten Temperaturen ja erst noch. Deshalb kann ich auch noch nicht so sehr viel mehr sagen.


----------



## Feuerstuhl (19. November 2011)

Luckas schrieb:


> Hab mir aktuell beim Stadler bei der 20% Aktion die Vaude Kuro für 96 Euro gekauft.
> 
> Die Jacke ist meines Erachtens top. Einzig die etwas hakeligen Reissverschlüsse unter den Armen kann ich bemängeln.




Hmm, auch interessant. Was heißt "Top" in Bezug auf Temperaturen? Hält sie warm?  Bis zu welcher Temp. hast du sie bisher getragen? 


Danke! 


Aso ... Gibt es bei Stadler noch diese Aktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duschy (20. November 2011)

@Feuerstuhl,ja...am 25.11 gibt`s die aktion noch mal.


----------



## Feuerstuhl (20. November 2011)

Top! Danke ...


----------



## olm06 (20. November 2011)

Luckas schrieb:


> Die Jacke ist meines Erachtens top. Einzig die etwas hakeligen Reissverschlüsse unter den Armen kann ich bemängeln.



ich habe diese Jacke auch darunter trage ich eine Herrenbody wegen dem Sitzpolster, bei +4 hält sie recht warm  !


----------



## Luckas (20. November 2011)

Feuerstuhl schrieb:


> Hmm, auch interessant. Was heißt "Top" in Bezug auf Temperaturen? Hält sie warm?  Bis zu welcher Temp. hast du sie bisher getragen?
> 
> 
> Danke!
> ...



Bei 5 grad nur mit einem Langarmunterhemd. Das war für mich okay. 

Sollte es kälter sein, würde ich stattdessen ein Thermotrikot tragen. Die Vaude Posta gibts im übrigen derzeit bei uns beim Stadler für 100 Euro. Abzüglich 20 % würdest Du die für 84 Euro bekommen. 

Mir hat jedoch die Kuro von der Optik besser gefallen.


----------



## micha_ (21. November 2011)

da ich auch grad auf der suche nach einer passenden jacke bin, frag ich hier mal die großen leute unter euch:

bin 196cm mit langem oberkörper und hab dadurch arge probleme passende jacken/shirts/pullis zu finden. kann mir einer einen hersteller emfpehlen der eher längere tailierte jacken produziert?


----------



## Flatbogard (21. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr die Vaude Posta auch nur mit einem Craft Langarm-Unterhemd. Bin mit der Jacke auch sehr zufrieden. Sie trägt sich sehr unauffällig und kann über Reisverschlüße unter den Armen noch reguliert werden.

LG,

Frank


----------



## supiboy (22. November 2011)

micha_ schrieb:


> da ich auch grad auf der suche nach einer passenden jacke bin, frag ich hier mal die großen leute unter euch:
> 
> bin 196cm mit langem oberkörper und hab dadurch arge probleme passende jacken/shirts/pullis zu finden. kann mir einer einen hersteller emfpehlen der eher längere tailierte jacken produziert?



Wenn du von Mavic die Inferno kaufst, musst du XXL nehmen, habe ich auch. Bin aber auch 3 cm kleiner als du. ;-) Aber die ist echt zu empfehlen. Bis -10 fahre ich nur mit langem Unterhemd und langes Trikot.


----------



## Teguerite (22. November 2011)

tragischen Fehler begangen und gelöscht


----------



## Al_Borland (22. November 2011)

Bravo! Jetzt hast du ne (längst beantwortete) Frage vom 03.10.2010 beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (23. November 2011)

Hallo,
kann die Kuro auch wärmsten empfehlen. Fahre die jetzt seit einem
Monat und bin echt zufrieden. Bis 0° nur ein dünnen langärmliges
Funktionsshirt drunter. Ich bin aber auch keine Frierkatze ;o).
Einzig das Wasser sammelt sich. Aber das ist halt immer ein Kompromiss
den man eingeht. Mit Funktionsunterwäsche auch kein wirkliches
Problem.


----------



## Chaser84 (26. November 2011)

Hatte die Inferno auch schon getestet und meiner Meinung nur was für Minus Temperaturen haben. Ausserdem sind die Jacken nur was für schlanke Leute mit langen Armen.


----------



## Feuerstuhl (26. November 2011)

Galt diese 20% Aktion bei Stadler nur gestern? Hatte keinen Code gefunden oder so und die Jacke (Vaude Kuro) gestern "einfach mal" für happige 120 Tacken bestellt.


----------

